# Where to go camping?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Can anyone recomend a place to go camping where at night it doesn't get to cold and its near a lake or river? The reason I ask is cause I have a 4 month old so i would like him to sleep at night instead of freeze his butt off. I usually go up to Soapstone area this time of year but it gets way to cold at night.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Grantsville will be a good place to go. nice doring the day and pretty worm doring the night.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you know of any places that are not in the desert?


----------



## Dubya D (Sep 19, 2007)

There is a campground right next to the Enterprise Res.
I was there a couple of weeks ago and the fishing was pretty good.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Do you know of any places that are not in the desert?


You get out of the desert it is going to get colder at night.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe a state park. Utah lake, Willerd, Hyrum, Echo, East canyon, deer creek, jordanalle, Rockport.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

A good rule of thumb is you loose 2-3 degrees per thousand feet up in elevation. Look at the forcasted low temp and you can come close to how high you want to go. I would say right now you could get up to around 8000 ft before you need to worry about cold. That gives you lots of options.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

How about your back yard. I have kids ranging from 5 years of age to 9 years of age. Some of our most memoriable camping exsperiances have happened right in our back yard. Fire up the BBQ, roast some marshmellows, tell some good old camping sories (spooky). Man I think I'm going to ask the kids if the want to sleep out side this weekend.

400bull


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Antelope Island, American Fork Canyon, and the Spruces (Big Cottonwood Canyon) are all places that come to mind.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Palisade State Park


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

How is Willard Bay this time of year?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

dont worry about the kid. we took ours out in all kinds of weather and conditions. one was 3 days old and went snowmobiling. none the worse for wear. right now, minimum temps at 8000 are in the high 30's and low 40's - plenty warm for a light sleeping bag so put the kid in with a spare blanket and i bet he gets too warm at night. if he/she does get cold, take em inside yours for a while, especially if you have a double with your wife, make sure the kid is on the outside on her side and you should get plenty of sleep. if she wakes you up in the night asking you to help with the kid, mumble a bit, grab something like a boot or pair of pants and sling em to the bottom of the tent... then mumble to your wife that you took care of it and go back to sleep. its even better if you have a dog or heaven forbid you actually have a **** cat, grab that and sling it down. this usually brings out the protective nurturing side of a woman and she wont trust you to deal with a baby in the night. from then on, you should get plenty of sleep. in the morning, your wife will look like she met the cranky fairy in a dark alley and lost, and your chipper attitude will let you go fishing right away as she will likley want to sleep in a bit... like all day.

hope this helps.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> dont worry about the kid. we took ours out in all kinds of weather and conditions. one was 3 days old and went snowmobiling. none the worse for wear. right now, minimum temps at 8000 are in the high 30's and low 40's - plenty warm for a light sleeping bag so put the kid in with a spare blanket and i bet he gets too warm at night. if he/she does get cold, take em inside yours for a while, especially if you have a double with your wife, make sure the kid is on the outside on her side and you should get plenty of sleep. if she wakes you up in the night asking you to help with the kid, mumble a bit, grab something like a boot or pair of pants and sling em to the bottom of the tent... then mumble to your wife that you took care of it and go back to sleep. its even better if you have a dog or heaven forbid you actually have a **** cat, grab that and sling it down. this usually brings out the protective nurturing side of a woman and she wont trust you to deal with a baby in the night. from then on, you should get plenty of sleep. in the morning, your wife will look like she met the cranky fairy in a dark alley and lost, and your chipper attitude will let you go fishing right away as she will likley want to sleep in a bit... like all day.
> 
> hope this helps.


****, I'm still laughing. You brought back a lot of memories.

And don't forget to tell your wife that you had a good nights sleep and that you were happy that the baby slept through the whole night.

Then go fishing.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont know where you are from but anywhere around the red cloud loop is not to bad and it is some of the best country you will see. I also take my family on taylor mountain a lot and they love it. I have two little girls and they have the time of there lifes


----------

